# Built by Sumo, finished by Abbey



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

What was once Ichi-ban is now Harry-ban. Out for her first run at Donnington on Monday. Since buying off Andy, she has had the following changes:

Alcon/Brembos off, and Stoptechs on
33 Gearbox off, Hollinger on
33 diff off, Nismo diff on
HKS drag exhaust off, Abbey custom silenced exhaust on
Do-Luck rims off, Enkei NT-03RRs on
Do-Luck bumper off, stock 34 bumper on
Racetech Dash2 + DL2 installed
Flatshift installed
Remapped to 1.5bar, pump gas, 630bhpATH
Stock seats remodelled to fit 6point harnesses


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Stunning. Not sure I would have changed the wheels, but you've made it your own. Well done 

Gaz.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Looking very good Harry. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it Monday.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thats Nice :bowdown1:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

good job mate

good luck


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

aerocatch bonnet pins on your bumper!! how hard is it to remove your bumper now?? 

was thinking of doing that!..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning stuff mate, love th elooks ,espeacially the interior looks very racing . . .. :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Can you say better looking


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

This looks class. liking the wheels and the aerocatch on the bumper alot.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks great Harry ... amazing how different it looks.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

same wheels as mine, good lad!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Fantastic looking car mate , great work!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice, like the wheels also


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

THE ultimate GTR IMHO.

AWESOME!!! :smokin:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Very nice indeed .


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome piece of kit mate! :smokin:


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

hi Harry

the cars looking good.........enjoy


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Very Nice Harry.
Cant believe you took the do lucks off... But hey,, each to their own.. I cant wait to see it in action..
I saw this car at Sumo before you bought it and it looks a completely different car now which is nice as you have added your personality..


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

gotta say - as nice as it looks now, I prefered the old bumper and wheels......

loving the aero catch on the bumper though!

Simon


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Thats looks lovely, i saw it at Abbey a few weeks ago when they were swapping all of the bits over. Its good to see that you`ve added your own mark.
Welcome Harry Ban:bowdown1:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks pretty good,aerocatch on the bumper looks cool. 

I would prefer the Nismo bumper over the standard one,but overall,very nice:wavey:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Unique A/S said:


> aerocatch bonnet pins on your bumper!! how hard is it to remove your bumper now??
> 
> was thinking of doing that!..


two catches and a couple under the bonnet, and its off, or so I'm told. It would be nice to think it wont have to come off very often


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

matty32 said:


> same wheels as mine, good lad!


yeah mate, common as muck now


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

763paf said:


> Very Nice Harry.
> Cant believe you took the do lucks off... But hey,, each to their own.. I cant wait to see it in action..


too heavy, and too shiny for me, these are easier to hide the dirt and brake dust


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> I would prefer the Nismo bumper over the standard one,but overall,very nice:wavey:


This one should take more of a beating...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the dash


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

Awesome looking car aswell as functional, those wheels are more suited to what you want out of the car... I used to have a set, very light indeed..


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Love the wheels in black! Probably weigh a lot less than the chrome jobbies

See if you can find stock fenders too


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

niiiiice


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looking good Harry:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Awesome Harry,

Mark told me about the seats and 6 point harnesses - good job he never showed me them. lol :smokin: 

Good luck with it mate.
Matt.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

that looks awesome Harry. I will have a look around it tomorrow


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

DCD said:


> See if you can find stock fenders too


I do like these, they are a pain in the arse as all the road crap come out the vents down the side of the car. I also love the Do-Luck hi lift bonnet.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for the rest of the comments guys. I'm looking forward to tomorrow, as long as it doesnt rain....


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice job with all the custom work, Harry. Hope it performs on the track for you - RaceDash looks serious!


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

Harry,

Big Thumbs up man! The race dash is freak'n cool! Have you seen the one Defi makes for the 34? Those wheels are pimp. I prefer gunmetal but black wheels are starting to grow on me after looking at your car. And you're right about the cleaning part. :chuckle: The interior looks great. I'm thinking about getting that Robson Leather interior when I get back. 

What kind of shift know is that? Looks big.

Tim


----------



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice and clean!!

Where can I get a steering-wheel like that?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

bnr34vspec said:


> What kind of shift know is that? Looks big.
> 
> Tim


Not sure who makes it but it is part of the flat shift system (it has some kind of gubbins in the handle I think)


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Rockon said:


> Where can I get a steering-wheel like that?


Its a Momo 80(?) I think, bought from GPR


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Looks cool Harry must have something to do with those Enkis


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

WOW, awesome car Harry!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Not an easy thing to do deleting one signature to replace with your own but Harry-ban is looking good.

Passenger lap tomorrow please


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice. What turbo(s)?


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Harry would the wheels be something that you have been hoarding and had them refurbed? They look in neat condition.The entire car does looks like a very nice fast street/track car, doesnt look over the top one bit.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Very nice car.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

What a circuit monster! I love it!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> that looks awesome Harry. I will have a look around it tomorrow


Correction. Will have a ride in it instead......W O W
No words explain how this things goes:chuckle: 
Me want it:chuckle:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Jealous, much!!

Wonderful job Harry, Abbey and Andy's lot  This car always brings back memories from when I first saw it at a meet in Shoreham many moons ago - I was only a nipper then!!! LOL


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

saw the car flying around,looks awesome


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> Correction. Will have a ride in it instead......W O W
> No words explain how this things goes:chuckle:
> Me want it:chuckle:


Thanks Dave, she was running well today. Only one problem, losing the water pump/alternator belt, took a few hours out of the day whilst it was fixed. Thankfully the showers happenned then.

Even more pleased with her after the performance today.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So what has happend the the orange 32 then Harry?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Scott said:


> So what has happend the the orange 32 then Harry?


The car was Abbeys, with a number of my bits inside it. My parts have come out (and into Harry-ban) and the car has gone back to them.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Orange car has been sold on, well taken a deposit needs a few things to be sorted, then to be delivered in the next month or so.


Mark


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I had the pleasure of sharing a pit garage with this car yesterday, it's stunning ! 

Dribble....dribble....


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Pictures from yesterday - courtesy of [email protected]unerUK


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Very nice, I especially like the dash.

Out of interest, why did you change the brakes?


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

look very nice!!!! except the spoiler as Im not a fan of those.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

NickM said:


> Very nice, I especially like the dash.
> 
> Out of interest, why did you change the brakes?


I already had the stoptech front and rear setup and had found them to be excellent (on my previous 33 and then the 32 I ran last year). As I had them and felt them to be a better setup front and rear I switched them over. They were excellent yesterday on the 34 and performed flawlessly


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Harry said:


> Not sure who makes it but it is part of the flat shift system (it has some kind of gubbins in the handle I think)


How does the flat shift work Harry/Mark?


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

If it's the geartronics flatshift, there's a sensor in the handle which detects a gearchange is coming, an ECU cuts ignition timing while you keep the throttle nailed, and you have yourself a scary fast gearchange. Cant remember why, but i looked at the geartronics one a while back out of curiosity, and it's so customisable, looks a very slick bit of kit. 

Love the track shots Harry, car looks fantastic


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Welcome Harry-ban  

New car looks great mate, sounded well in the video Iain put up. The odd pop!:thumbsup: 

Andy.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The Flat shift uses a Holinger gear knob assembly , we use these, wired through a couple of relays and the HKS Pro ECU ( this allows us to adjust the rpm the flat shift startsd to work at) to cut the ignition. You can adjust the load on the gear lever to help with the flat shifting.


Mark


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Abbey M/S said:


> The flat shift uses a Holinger gear knob assembly , we use these, wired through a couple of relays and the HKS Pro ECU ( this allows us to adjust the rpm the flat shift startsd to work at) to cut the ignition. You can adjust the load on the gear lever to help with the flat shifting.
> 
> 
> Mark


Can your flat shift cut the Nos


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

YEP


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> YEP


Will it work on the Giken box Mark?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Harry said:


> This one should take more of a beating...



That's my question answered about the bumper :chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Wheels look fabulous on that car.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice !!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks lovely mate, i really like the do luck front wings too!


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks all:thumbsup:


----------



## Berejen (Nov 28, 2006)

wow, ... amazing !! I love it !


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

all business. love it! 
Does it have the Sumo hood that is raised in the middle?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Touring240 said:


> all business. love it!
> Does it have the Sumo hood that is raised in the middle?


Its a Do-Luck hi-lift bonnet, I think


----------

